# Bachmann DCC On Board Performance Question



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi modelers!
I recently got a barely used Bachmann DCC On Board GP38-2, CP Rail 3126. I have a question about its performance though. I run my layout with a Bachmann DC power pack from a starter set. Unlike most of my locos, which are Walthers Trainline and Athearn RTR, the Bachmann takes a lot more power to start moving. My other locos start at about speed steps 23-25. The bachmann doesn't start moving until I'm past speed step 30. I understand its the DCC board in the loco that's the issue. I've been told that the CVs can be changed to get the performance to match my other locos. But wouldn't running it on DC disable the CV settings and run default until its running on DCC power again? The other options I have is to remove the board and not have rear lighting, or I could attempt to fit another board in like a digitrax.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Pull the decoder add a couple diodes for directional lighting and all will be fine.

You are right setting the CV's will do nothing for the DC operations, The only CV that effects it either turns DC on or off , no control or speed curve options.
Bachmann decoders are know for being power hogs on DC.


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks! I figured CVs wont be any good in DC ops. I'll see what I can do for lighting and board removal.


----------

